
Show HN: The Curated Web - britelidev
http://brite.li/the-story-of-briteli.php
======
britelidev
Brite.li is a content curation engine and we call it the curated web. The idea
is to collect useful content for popular topics into collections, from apps to
products.

Its like a add-on to a typical web search where you get to see the best apps,
products, books for a topic.

We are getting close to the final public beta. Some of you might have already
seen the curated apps section which we demoed in late Nov.

Please try out the early beta and let us know what you think.

